# "What's with that?"



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

First and most important issue is regarding pictures I'm uploading onto my website. The pictures show up perfect in my site builder. I add the pictures and then hit preview. It looks good. Then I publish the page and go online to view. The photos don't show up. What's with that?
Second, I have tried numerous times to load audio through YouTube onto my video. It says the request is pending. I return later and there's no music, so I try the process again and again with the same results. What's with that?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

You need an internet guy to match your woodworking skillz. I can't figure the problem out either.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

try to check the spelling:
It must be all the same letters: fish.JPG / fish.jpg / FISH.jpg this is three different files.
Or what are your colror type? rgb cmyk
So many questions…
If it keeps teasing you then try insert a picture here, and see if it works.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I looked on your site to see if I could see an example of where it wasn't working, but couldn't find any. If you point to the problem page it might make it easier to diagnose.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

CessnaPilotBarry, on Windows, case CAN matter, but usually doesn't. If there is a GPO strictly enforcing the POSIX subsystem, then yes, case makes all the difference in the world. HOWEVER… Usually I find with GUI HTML editors that the problem is not case variation, but relative versus absolute pathing. It has been a LONG time since I even bothered with any WYSIWYG HTML editors, mostly because I can knock that code out in my sleep anymore, but I recall Front Page used to put a path in the .htm file something like..

c:\Documents and Settings\bjones\My Documents\My Pictures\photo.jpg

Now this is a path to a file kept on a local Windows computer, and belongs to a specific users profile (in this case bjones, sorry Bob you are getting mentioned again!) which means absolutely diddly squat on the internet. Also the slashes are pointing the wrong way (those are Windows UNC slashes, not URL or Unix type slashes which is the standard on the web). There usually is an option for the WYSIWYG editors to make it use relative paths. So let's say your working your HTML in your Windows workstation, and you have a folder under My Documents called HTML, and under that HTML folder you have a sub folder called images. Your absolute path would look like…

c:\Documents and Settings\bjones\My Documents\My Pictures\HTML\images\photo.jpg

But if you tell your editor to use relative paths, you will see something more along the lines of

./images/photo.jpg

Broken down, the dot slash means "subfolder from HERE" which is where the file being read is, and then define the subfolder, and file.

Hopefully I haven't lost you.

Lastly, make certain that the files you want to pull up are really in the directory they are supposed to be in, and that the web server has rights to read those files (ask your system administrator for help with that…)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*About the music issue, you have to pick the music that's copy-write free.

Youtube has a list of those that are acceptable, otherwise they block them when you upload.*


----------

